# Krylon GLOWZ spray paint question



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

For those that have used Krylon's Glowz spray paint. Is it better to have a light colored surface (vs. a black colored surface) that you spray the Glowz onto? I would like to paint plastic chain black (for my fence) and then give it a coat of Glowz, but I am unsure how much it would "glow" at night versus a white or gray base coat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

To get it to glow bright enough on black you might have to apply it heavy. I used it on my skull sculpt, love the stuff! But it does have an off white greenish hue to it so, the chains wont be completly black.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Scourge is correct, you you end up having green tinted chains. I don't believe the base coat will matter much.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

white really is when it shows up best. the base coat does matter on the can it says i think "for best results apply on a clean white surface" just test it on a piece of PVC or what ever your chain is try it with a black base then put a coat of glow on it. let it dry and soak up some rays then take it into the dark.

-BYH


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It works best on skin..nudie!!...WHHEEeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## EspantadoMiNo (Nov 23, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> It works best on skin..nudie!!...WHHEEeeeeeeeeee!!


Pics?


----------

